# Maintenance fees St. Michaels Sand



## jd2601 (Nov 14, 2005)

I am looking for suggestions on the easiest and most secure way to pay MF for St. Michaels Sand.  I am unsure how to call SA and unable to find an email address that works. 

Is there an economical way to call SA?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 14, 2005)

Try some of the phone cards at www.ldpost.com


----------



## ELE (Nov 15, 2005)

The address below is good.  Naresh is the contact person.  I have always had a problem getting a response.  Naresh did respond after several days with the mf amount.  I have a studio. The mf for 2006 is R2133.03. There is a 5% discount if paid by December 31. 

nareshs@stmikes.co.za


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you both for your replies.  I purchased a calling card (very reasonable rates 3hours to SA $20)  but I am not having any luck with my call going through.  I am dialing 011 27 039 3151230.
27 being the country code and then the number on my mf statement.

My MF is for a 2 bedroom 2542 rand.

I also sent an email. Hopefully I will eventually hear back from Naresh.


----------



## philemer (Nov 16, 2005)

Try dropping the '0' in front of the '39'.


Phil


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, I was able to get through by dropping the 0.  I also got through with email address.  What a help the TUG boards are.

jd2601


----------

